# Send Free SMS upto 440 Characters Long [India Only]



## mrintech (Jul 1, 2009)

*Send Free SMS upto 440 Characters Long [India Only]*

Hi all,

Just Stumbled upon a site *sms7.in which enables users to Send Free SMS to all Indian GSM and CDMA Mobile Numbers. This site is actually the free version of *bulksmsindia.mobi

You can send upto *440 Characters SMS* for free to any Indian Mobile Number. The service also features SMS Scheduler and have accurate and fastly updating Delivery Reports!

Hope this service will ease your Pockets a lot and Helps you get connected with your near and dear ones for free! 

Enjoy!!!

Source: *mrintech.com/send-free-sms-more-than-160-characters-to-mobile-number-india


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 1, 2009)

nice 
thanks


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks


----------



## dark_king (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks.... if it will work


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info man..........will check it & report here


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2009)

Just send a sms.......it supports 138 characters long sms......not more than that......you can send scheduled sms & it allows 50 sms per day. It has some logout problem.when I logged out I got a 404 page not found error.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks untill now I used
www.atrochatro.com & www.160by2.com


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 2, 2009)

Hmm... how useful really is sending SMS this way ?
I guess this could be the poor man's email since even a guy with Nokia 1100 gets SMS instantly while only laptop/notebook/subnotebook/netbook/tablet/MID/high-end-phone users get to receive instant email.


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2009)

This is very useful to many. For eg .......when you are online & you need to sned a sms to your buddy why would you spend Re.1 or 50 paisa to send a sms when you can send it for free.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 2, 2009)

thnx a lot.its  nice and simple


----------



## din (Jul 2, 2009)

The info is sure useful, thanks for sharing it, but personally I never use such sites.

Whenever we send an sms through such site, they get a very good (active) list of mobile numbers. Of course they may not misuse it, but there is a chance. Before it was email spam, and I fear it will be sms / marketing call flood soon 

But it may be just me - being paranoid.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 2, 2009)

din said:


> The info is sure useful, thanks for sharing it, but personally I never use such sites.
> 
> Whenever we send an sms through such site, they get a very good (active) list of mobile numbers. Of course they may not misuse it, but there is a chance. Before it was email spam, and I fear it will be sms / marketing call flood soon
> 
> But it may be just me - being paranoid.



You are right sir but you can always subscribe to DNC registry to avoid telemarketing calls & SMS. Though subscribing to DNC registry will bar your no from receiving SMS from such free SMS sites.

For me www.indyarocks.com works well.

BTW how is the reliability of sms7? Do the SMS reach instantly? Do they reach if the recipient's phone is switched off?


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 2, 2009)

^^ My friend has used it and I was the receiver .. It worked


----------



## Indyan (Jul 2, 2009)

I am using www.way2sms.com
Has built in contact list and stuff which are useful.


----------



## mrintech (Jul 3, 2009)

Till now I have sent around 30-35 SMS using this service to both GSM and CDMA Numbers and all get delivered without any flaw.

I have sent 3-4 SMS with 300+ characters (but below 400 characters) and they also got delivered but after 4-5 Minutes, not instantly. Short messages gets delivered instantly 

Why not try yourself!!!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 3, 2009)

I didnt get password on my Cellphone and now when  i use forgot password, it gives me "404 Not Found"


----------



## go4saket (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks...


----------



## go4saket (Jul 11, 2009)

Indyan said:


> I am using www.way2sms.com
> Has built in contact list and stuff which are useful.


How many SMS can we send via way2sms everyday...


----------



## Coool (Jul 11, 2009)

me too using www.way2sms.com till now!! Time 2 change


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 11, 2009)

How to send sms without displaying the sender number? any sites?


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2009)

^^ The number is published for security reason so I don't think any free sms service will allow you to do that


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 11, 2009)

^^ okkk


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 12, 2009)

*FOOLSSS



U ARE REGISTERING UR FRIENDS/RELATIVE PHONE NO TO SPAM DIRECTORY ....


STOP USING THESE FREE SMS SERVICES...........*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a free 150sms/day plan. Don't need this thing anymore 

And nokia PC Suite allows you to send SMS from your mobile through your PC. So that takes care of quick typing. I can split the message to tonnes of parts and send 'em all.

Too bad its not available for Linux though.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 15, 2009)

^+1,

The difference between you and me is, i use 2paise/sms plan.


----------



## baijusingh (Jun 19, 2010)

undino kafi darr lagta tha
nachna
gana
khelna
kudna
uff
bahar jana
gilapan ka darr
phir muje mila
bas 20 RS me

MOBILE COVER

ab barish k dino me bhi azadi!!!!


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 19, 2010)

Mrinmay, you are a very old member, but why have you violated the rule ? You're not supposed to link your personal blog in the posts. Post reported.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 19, 2010)

I'll be locking this thread since I believe it violates a lot of rules.


----------

